# Surrey area?



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

As a recent rejoin & living in Surrey, just wondering who else is about?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Blaven11 said:


> As a recent rejoin & living in Surrey, just wondering who else is about?


I am based at Brooklands - Weybridge


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

I am, i'm over in Redhill/Reigate area!

Dave


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

all of you get yourselves along to the kammyTT uk tour on the 26th at kent


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm in Osterley / Hounslow. I'm going to the meet in Kent on the 26th. Come along - more the merrier!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am in Crawley.....just over the border


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i lived in crawley and horley for a bit and loved it


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> i lived in crawley and horley for a bit and loved it


But not Redhill.............. You really missed out there.....its a fantastic place :lol: :roll: :wink:

Dave


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

know where it is though :wink:

i worked in oxted for a bit at lafarge


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

i see a merlin purple tt all the time around the redhill/surrey area with a ttoc sticker in the window


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm near to Guildford


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

I'm in the Redhill/Reigate area as well


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Just over the border in sussex.


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Im in Farnborough but have decided to sell the TT


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Richmond... just about Surrey!


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

worcester park in richmond tomorrow not in car though


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Pub meet coming up in Sussex if anybody is interested 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=152404


----------

